

Geohot Recruited to Google Security Team Project Zero as Paid Intern - flocial
http://www.cultofandroid.com/66264/google-adds-worlds-first-iphone-jailbreaker-elite-security-team/

======
chicken_lady
The source article was discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8035726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8035726)

------
Xeroday
Last time I spoke with geohot, he was "attending" CMU, which would explain the
intern title.

------
flocial
It seems mildly insulting that someone of his talent is a "paid intern" after
winning a $150,000 prize although I'm sure the money is better than most
people earn "full-time".

Ironically, no matter how hard Project Zero works we are probably all subject
to the biggest security hole of all, a backdoor to US Government, that
encompasses not only software but hardware components.

Note: Apologies for not linking to the source, Wired
[http://www.wired.com/2014/07/google-project-
zero/](http://www.wired.com/2014/07/google-project-zero/)

~~~
jug5
Definitely insulting that he's an intern.

~~~
thrownaway2424
Every intern I've worked with at Google was either a PhD candidate or post-doc
at a prestigious institution. There's nothing wrong with being an intern and
in many ways the fire-and-forget nature of their projects -- and total absence
of career concerns, yak shaving, and red tape -- can lead to fine outcomes
that aren't typical for full-time engineers.

